# portupgrade command issue



## vivek (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not sure what do you mean by 'held by user' error. 

```
portupgrade bsdpan-XML-NamespaceSupport
```
Error message

```
--->  Skipping 'textproc/p5-XML-NamespaceSupport' because it is held by user (specify -f to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	- textproc/p5-XML-NamespaceSupport (bsdpan-XML-NamespaceSupport-1.09)
```

I've installed lots of cpan modules using cpan -i command.


----------



## ale (Feb 18, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> I've installed lots of cpan modules using cpan -i command.


That's the reason.
You can't portupgrade something that has not installed using ports (or packages).
I'd remove it and install it from ports.
You can try to look at /usr/local/etc/pkgtools.conf and search for HOLD_PKGS, but I can't say if you are going to screw up your system touching it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 18, 2009)

See also http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1911


----------

